# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  TRX2 Results ONLY

## BoSox

For those who have been trying TRX2, post results here.. leave other post for debates

Results only please, either positive or negative. Refer to (TRX2?) thread for other information. Please state your current hair loss status and other treatments your using.

----------


## Jcm800

Not much to report - into third week, lessened shedding in the shower, possible new baby hairs appearing in the centre of my hairline, can't be sure tho.

Not sure on the scale of thing's, maybe Norwood 2, still have a mop, but becoming noticable in hairline, crown.

I wash with Nizoral two/three times per week and a herbal shampoo other times.

And i wash my cap's down with milk  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Day 0 : http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg

Day 50: http://img708.imageshack.us/g/dsc01740h.jpg/

Same light, real greasy hair, notice how the temples were beginning to open towards the center when I started. Now they are VISIBLY closed and moving forward. Same goes for the center of the hairline.

If TRX2 is a scam, Whitfield is probably marvelling at the power of suggestion at work here.

Either that or it works.

Looking at the pictures it's hard to believe it doesn't. 

Nizoral 2/Week and that's it.

----------


## Jcm800

Can see an improvement AgainstThis, cant say the same for myself yet. 

Zoidberg-where are you?! How's your treatment looking?

----------


## chewytorch

[QUOTE=still have a mop[/QUOTE]


What do you mean mop?

----------


## Jcm800

> What do you mean mop?


 I mean a mop of hair, still quite a bit left.

----------


## TheDude

Hay guys..

Ok so im thinking about taking the plunge due to the fact that my temples are now receding and ive tried everything except trx2..

Do u guys think it has a chance of working if you've been on propecia for years with good results but now its effect is waning?

Is there anyone else currently on trx2 thats taking propecia?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Can see an improvement AgainstThis, cant say the same for myself yet. 
> 
> Zoidberg-where are you?! How's your treatment looking?


 Not a great hair day at all today, but while I have a bit of time I'll put some pics on (not a great camera or photographer though).

The best I can say is my existing hair is looking thicker and growing very quickly. There is loads of fuzz which still can't be seen on my camera unfortunately, but I do think the fuzz is slowly developing and growing.
Shedding has been low at about 5 hairs per hair wash (not that many to loose on top now), though I had a heavy cold 2 weeks ago and lost a few extra for about 4 days.
I've had my hair cut on week 4 of taking trx2, but bare in mind it is a little bit longer than my week 0 pics.

JCM this is my first day trying that Avalon thickening shampoo you recommended, indeed it does smell quite good lol

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Zoidberg, yeah i'm having similar results to yourself, am finding bum fluff on my temple where it's usually devoid of activity - still not convinced it's working but am more positive about it than before i started the course.

The shampoo is pretty good, i shall be keeping that in my regime for sure  :Smile:

----------


## ThinFast

> Hay guys..
> 
> Ok so im thinking about taking the plunge due to the fact that my temples are now receding and ive tried everything except trx2..
> 
> Do u guys think it has a chance of working if you've been on propecia for years with good results but now its effect is waning?
> 
> Is there anyone else currently on trx2 thats taking propecia?


 Please reference the other TRX2 thread, this thread is results only for those taking TRX2 (we're trying to keep clutter and chatter to a minimum).

Day 31 for me.  No visible improvements so far.  Began 2nd bottle today.

----------


## KeepTheHair

30 Days, Nothing.

----------


## gmonasco

> 30 Days, Nothing.


 Same here.  I think maybe I got the placebo.

----------


## Flowers

> Same here.  I think maybe I got the placebo.


 You gotta let it go longer than 30 days! The site itself doesn't even say anything will happen within 30 days. The people on here claiming to already have results are just making everyone else disappointed.

Sorry I know this is for results only but I had to step in. (especially cuz the original thread has been dead for 2 days)

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm this one isnt a desired effect really - my pubic hair is getting bushy, how weird is that?! Oh well, out with the trimmer lol.

----------


## BoSox

> Please reference the other TRX2 thread, this thread is results only for those taking TRX2 (we're trying to keep clutter and chatter to a minimum).
> 
> Day 31 for me.  No visible improvements so far.  Began 2nd bottle today.


 Thank You ThinFast, exactly why I posted this.

Leave other thread for discussion, Thanks guys.

----------


## Jcm800

How many of you taking this smoke? I do, and do wonder if it hinders circulation and possible progress?

----------


## Zoidberg

> How many of you taking this smoke? I do, and do wonder if it hinders circulation and possible progress?


 Off topic JCM! See above post!  :Embarrassment: 
But no, I don't smoke.

----------


## Jcm800

> Off topic JCM! See above post! 
> But no, I don't smoke.


 Fair enough but being as im taking it, it seemed a good place to ask fellow users  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm. Just had a nice invigorating Nizoral hairwash, and watched quite a few hairs go down the plug hole. 

Starting to be less enthusiastic about this.

----------


## Jcm800

Ok finished my first bottle. Nothing major to report, except a negative-I'm getting inflamed bumps on my scalp, they hurt to touch, some kind of irritation-any one else had this? There's only about three but they are a concern.

----------


## Deluxe

Ok, so 1 bottle down.  Nothing to really report.  It should be noted that my results based on TRX2 will be hard to detect, unless my overall diffuse thinning begins to reverse.  While I have gotten a transplant in the frontal region, I will definitely be able to tell if its working since I have these two thinning quarter size areas on each side of my temples.  I typically spray some toppik on it and its gone.  If TRX2 is working for me, I'll know if toppik is no longer needed in the this area.

BTW, for those of you who are not using Nizoral....you are making a big mistake.  I'm also using 5% minox on the crown at night once.  This is making a *HUGE* difference.

----------


## Jcm800

> Ok, so 1 bottle down.  Nothing to really report.  It should be noted that my results based on TRX2 will be hard to detect, unless my overall diffuse thinning begins to reverse.  While I have gotten a transplant in the frontal region, I will definitely be able to tell if its working since I have these two thinning quarter size areas on each side of my temples.  I typically spray some toppik on it and its gone.  If TRX2 is working for me, I'll know if toppik is no longer needed in the this area.
> 
> BTW, for those of you who are not using Nizoral....you are making a big mistake.  I'm also using 5% minox on the crown at night once.  This is making a *HUGE* difference.


 Hey Deluxe, what exactly is making the huge difference do you think? Nizoral or the Minox?

----------


## Deluxe

> Hey Deluxe, what exactly is making the huge difference do you think? Nizoral or the Minox?


 Jcm, I'm not sure since I started both at the same time about 1.5 months ago.  They both work in different ways so it could be either one.  While I'm only applying the Minox 1 time (rather than the suggested 2x a day), I have been using the Nizoral (over the counter 1%) 2-3 times a week leaving it in for 2-4 min.  I think it is probably the Nizoral at work pulling the most weight.  In any case, there is no harm in Minox if you apply it at night and nobody notices.  

By the way, I wash my hair everyday with a Shampoo called Folicure, which you can find at Sally's or probably any haircare store. Its a blue and red bottle (pretty big) for like $10-$20 can't remember cuz it lasts so long...Its made specifically for thinning so you can use it everyday without stripping away all the essentials on your scalp. 

I know a lot of people are afraid to shampoo all the time becuase it leaves their hair very dry and sometimes even results in extra sebum since the shampoo's typically strip away all of the oils on your scalp.  This shampoo allows me to use it everyday (which gives me more volume when I blow dry), and not have an oily scalp.

I would look into these things...from what I recall, weren't you using some new shampoo someone had suggested?

On the related TRX2 topic...I was just thinking that if this was a big scam, and this product didn't work anyway, you would think that they would recommend only taking one tablet a day but only giving you 30 (this would help them cut costs and increase margins).  Why take 3?  I would want to sell as much as possible at a high price, with the lowest costs to get the most out of the scam while it's short lived.  They know that eventually the truth will come out right?...

----------


## Deluxe

> Hey Deluxe, what exactly is making the huge difference do you think? Nizoral or the Minox?


 Jcm, I'm not sure since I started both at the same time about 1.5 months ago.  They both work in different ways so it could be either one.  While I'm only applying the Minox 1 time (rather than the suggested 2x a day), I have been using the Nizoral (over the counter 1&#37 :Wink:  2-3 times a week leaving it in for 2-4 min.  I think it is probably the Nizoral at work pulling the most weight.  In any case, there is no harm in Minox if you apply it at night and nobody notices.  

By the way, I wash my hair everyday with a Shampoo called Folicure, which you can find at Sally's or probably any haircare store. Its a blue and red bottle (pretty big) for like $10-$20 can't remember cuz it lasts so long...Its made specifically for thinning so you can use it everyday without stripping away all the essentials on your scalp. 

I know a lot of people are afraid to shampoo all the time becuase it leaves their hair very dry and sometimes even results in extra sebum since the shampoo's typically strip away all of the oils on your scalp (and results in overproduction).  This shampoo allows me to use it everyday (which gives me more volume when I blow dry), and not have an oily scalp.

I would look into these things...from what I recall, weren't you using some new shampoo someone had suggested?

On the related TRX2 topic...I was just thinking that if this was a big scam, and this product didn't work anyway, you would think that they would recommend only taking one tablet a day but only giving you 30 (this would help them cut costs and increase margins).  Why take 3?  I would want to sell as much as possible at a high price, with the lowest costs to get the most out of the scam while it's short lived.  They know that eventually the truth will come out right?...

----------


## ohlife

> Jcm, I'm not sure since I started both at the same time about 1.5 months ago.  They both work in different ways so it could be either one.  While I'm only applying the Minox 1 time (rather than the suggested 2x a day), I have been using the Nizoral (over the counter 1%) 2-3 times a week leaving it in for 2-4 min.  I think it is probably the Nizoral at work pulling the most weight.  In any case, there is no harm in Minox if you apply it at night and nobody notices.  
> 
> By the way, I wash my hair everyday with a Shampoo called Folicure, which you can find at Sally's or probably any haircare store. Its a blue and red bottle (pretty big) for like $10-$20 can't remember cuz it lasts so long...Its made specifically for thinning so you can use it everyday without stripping away all the essentials on your scalp. 
> 
> I know a lot of people are afraid to shampoo all the time becuase it leaves their hair very dry and sometimes even results in extra sebum since the shampoo's typically strip away all of the oils on your scalp.  This shampoo allows me to use it everyday (which gives me more volume when I blow dry), and not have an oily scalp.
> 
> I would look into these things...from what I recall, weren't you using some new shampoo someone had suggested?
> 
> *On the related TRX2 topic...I was just thinking that if this was a big scam, and this product didn't work anyway, you would think that they would recommend only taking one tablet a day but only giving you 30 (this would help them cut costs and increase margins).  Why take 3?  I would want to sell as much as possible at a high price, with the lowest costs to get the most out of the scam while it's short lived.  They know that eventually the truth will come out right?...*


 Also, if it were a scam, you'd think they would add a shitload more ingredients to make it look like they'd come up with a 'secret formula' of mystery ingredients. To people who think the relatively small amount of ingredients, and commonality of the ingredients listed, is a sign of a scam - try getting a grasp of the rationale behind scamming first you nobs. 

Not saying TRX2 is going to work for everyone, or even half, but I'm pretty sure the makers intend for it to do so.

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm, I'm not sure since I started both at the same time about 1.5 months ago.  They both work in different ways so it could be either one.  While I'm only applying the Minox 1 time (rather than the suggested 2x a day), I have been using the Nizoral (over the counter 1%) 2-3 times a week leaving it in for 2-4 min.  I think it is probably the Nizoral at work pulling the most weight.  In any case, there is no harm in Minox if you apply it at night and nobody notices.  
> 
> By the way, I wash my hair everyday with a Shampoo called Folicure, which you can find at Sally's or probably any haircare store. Its a blue and red bottle (pretty big) for like $10-$20 can't remember cuz it lasts so long...Its made specifically for thinning so you can use it everyday without stripping away all the essentials on your scalp. 
> 
> I know a lot of people are afraid to shampoo all the time becuase it leaves their hair very dry and sometimes even results in extra sebum since the shampoo's typically strip away all of the oils on your scalp.  This shampoo allows me to use it everyday (which gives me more volume when I blow dry), and not have an oily scalp.
> 
> I would look into these things...from what I recall, weren't you using some new shampoo someone had suggested?
> 
> On the related TRX2 topic...I was just thinking that if this was a big scam, and this product didn't work anyway, you would think that they would recommend only taking one tablet a day but only giving you 30 (this would help them cut costs and increase margins).  Why take 3?  I would want to sell as much as possible at a high price, with the lowest costs to get the most out of the scam while it's short lived.  They know that eventually the truth will come out right?...


 Yeah i tried a shampoo called Avalon - a herbal one. Was fine to start with but with regular use it dried my scalp. I began to take a dis-like to it and havent used it for over a week.

I do use 2% Nizoral tho, and love the stuff. I'm also thinking of getting some 5% Minox foam and like yourself, use it at night-time once a day.

I wish i could give a definitive up-date on TRX2. I am seeing in the outer reaches of my temple hairline 'fuzz' and it's looking to be growing to me.

Now the doubt is this - is it just my hairline miniturizing? Or is this new growth coming through? I can't be sure at present, but i'm watching it, and i'm thinking it's a good sign, because i use two mirror's when i'm scrutinizing my hair - one mirror i can see fuzz quite well. One i can't.

In the mirror that i usually can't, well fuzz looks to be becoming easier to see. Maybe it's mind trick's? Dunno, but it's all i can say right now  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Nearly two bottles down - and hair worse than ever been. Hairline is thinning, hair is lank, not impressed at present, either this is my natural progression and TRX2 isnt doing jack-shit for me.

Or, it's old weak hair's making way for new growth? We'll see.

----------


## AgainstThis

Day 83: http://img641.imageshack.us/g/dsc01866l.jpg/

Comparing this to Day 0, I can see a slight improvement. Hairloss has completely stopped and what I do lose is all telogen and really thin. 

So we have two scenarios:

A) It's doing jack shit and my hairloss is just stabilizing on it's own.

B) It's working as maintenance.

C) It's working as maintenance and regrowth is slowly coming along.

The next two months will be the most interesting by far.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey against, it kind of looks like you lost a little along your temples but could just be camera tricks.

You sure you havent lost any?

----------


## Fixed by 35

For the first month after beginning TRX2 I could pick 6-7 hairs out at a time from what is left on top so I was basically experiencing a mini-telogen effluvium. Immediately after that, I saw the new fuzz on the temples. This has yet to come to much. 

What is worth noting though is that now when I tug at my hair I will get at most two hairs coming out, which is normal. Also, the hair I have left is becoming less kinked, more manageable and seems to be stronger. 

I'm not currently expecting miracles from the product but if it stablilises things then I could be a 5000 graft transplant away from a full head of hair without having to use propecia or minoxidil.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

HOw long have you been on fixed?

----------


## AgainstThis

Definitely better than when I started out man. A lot of hairs are combed forward in the day 0 pictures, along the temple lines. 

But again, no miracles have happened so far. Will be the first to scream if they do  :Big Grin:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well, your hair has the look of one that would thin pretty fast without treatment so Id say it is somewhat impressive that it has completely maintained and thickened up some.

----------


## 30plus

Hey Guys

First post on here but long time browser of these forums - especially the TRX2threads. 

So I have just hit the supposedly "magical" 12 week mark on TRX2. My results so far have been MIXED... Here is my story...

I'm 30 years old, NW 2/3 (and diffuse pattern) been struggling with MPB for the last five years. Propecia worked well for me for the first 2 years but as it began to lose effiacy I moved onto DUT and slapped minox on my hairline. It definitely stabilised things a bit but continued to go downhill - albeit at a relatively slow rate (miniturisation and fallout).

So I ordered TRX2 as soon as it was available and have been on it now for 12 weeks. 

After about 3- 4 weeks my hair started to look much better. It appeared a bit thicker, darker, dryer and "stood up" more. My hairline however continued to recede ever so slightly - so TRX2 has not helped that. Shedding was also way down.

Since that point my results have actually been getting ever so slightly WORSE. My hairline is still receding and my hair has become softer, lighter and become flatter again. Apart from the hairline I would say it is though still in better shape (just) than when I started TRX2.

NO Regrowth at all - no fluff, no nothing on (now gapeing) temples, just mixed results that I hope will turn around soon.

Having read the testimonials I am waiting for 5 months when supposedly  the "majority" of users will see benefit. Desperately hoping for improvements then.

My hair has definitely improved a bit (on the main areas of my head) but my hairline continues to struggle.

Will update again in a month or so.

----------


## AgainstThis

I feel you man, I had high hopes for the hairline/temples as well, but so far, so empty. Fingers crossed that the fuzz turns into something real, but I'm on a downer concerning hair of late.

----------


## marcopolo

Ist post here but i'm going to try and be methodical. I'm 36y.o. NW2 but very diffuse thinned to NW6 (i.e no stage receeding.) Using Reagine 5% for 18 mths along with Nizoral once every 3 days. This regimen I think has arrested or greatly slowed down the diffuse thinning.

I'm going to do a baseline photo in the same light from the same position each time and only take the photo shortly after getting the same shaved haircut - No1 sides and no 2 on top. This will hopefully make each photo comparable.

I'm ordering the TRX2 today/tomorrow and i'll do the baseline pic after haircut this coming week. Thereafter pics will be every month just after my hair is cut.

Wish me luck!! Doing my bit for science. LOL.

Marco.

----------


## Jcm800

Marco - good luck!

AgainstThis - things ain't looking good if you're on a downer chap, you're the shining light regarding gains so far. 

And as for myself, well I've moaned enough latley, just ain't impressed two months in. But, as I'm reminded-results aren't to be expected yet, and I know that, just have nagging doubts.

----------


## AgainstThis

If "most users see countable results 5 months in" I just somehow can't imagine my gaping temples filling in in two months time, unless I start sprouting miracle hair from tonight on, you know?

----------


## Jcm800

I'm sat here today thinking exactly the same ****in thing. 
Two months in, hairline is vanishing-so,I can expect this trend to sprout me hairy temples in another four months?

Not ****ing likely, I'll see this out for six months, and yes people can say it's early days, well I'm going to stick it out for six months as I've said before. 

It ain't going to fill anyones temples, let's place bets on it now.

And I'm not talking out of my arse, I've looked at hairline pictures I took two months ago and it's a ****ing sad state of affairs.

----------


## ohlife

Hmm, I'm 3 weeks in to Trx2, with the last 2 weeks being the worst shed period ive experienced since I noticed my hair thinning. Unlike you jcm, Ive noticed the hairs falling out, but yeah.. hairline has gone from OK to noticeably cutting in, widening the temple area.. Now I'm not sure if its even trx2 related, but its still funny there's no mention of shedding on the site or packaging.. Guess I'll stick with it for 6 months anyway, might go back on propecia soon though

----------


## Jcm800

I guess my hairline hairs are whispier and flush straight down the plug hole un-noticed, until I look in the mirror.

----------


## Jcm800

I AM noticing the little white gaps in my scalp marching Northwards tho, ain't no doubt about that.

----------


## AgainstThis

Day 102: http://img560.imageshack.us/g/dsc02141o.jpg/

Getting there  :Big Grin:

----------


## thrive2010

Started around Jan. 20.  Have only gone through two bottles so far.  Have been getting bloodshot eyes and trying to figure out if TRX2 is the cause or not.  I don't think it is so I will try to continue with 3 a day.

Age: 26

NW: 1, maybe 2.  A little thinning in the vertex too.

Other stuff used:  Rogaine foam....Toco 8....and I just got Nizoral 2 percent a few days ago.

Results so far:  Mixed....I believe that my hair is slightly thicker under my regime, it appears that hairs in my temple are starting to fill in a little bit.  It's looking slightly better I'm just waiting for things to be taken to the next level.

I need to take pics still.

I always tell the barber about my receding hairline so they don't cut too high, they usually just say ok.  The two haircuts I had this week, both hair stylists said "I don't think you're really receding".  and "Ah, it's not too bad, barely anything".  This could just be a conincidence or it could be that more hairline is actually slowly moving down.

We will see in a few months I suppose.

Here's my regime for the summer.

TRX2: 3 a day
Toco 8: 5x a week roughly
Nizoral 2 percent:  5 mins on hair a day
Rogaine Foam.  1 capful on hair every morning

I'll try to get pics if I can but I am busy and lazy.

So my hair is getting better but now my eyes are red and look like shit.  Life can be unfair sometime......if it's not one thing it's the other.

----------


## AgainstThis

Can't be the TRX2 mate, none of us got red eyes from it. They are a well documented side effect of Rogaine though and it could possibly be this Toco stuff. I've never heard of it by the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## BoSox

Has anybody with diffuse thinning shown any thickness with TRX2?

----------


## ohlife

Ok, update - and a very strange one.

Since starting trx2, as ive mentioned a few times, my hair has been shedding quite rapidly - im talking over 100 hairs a day. At the same time, I haven't really 'noticed' my hair line receding all that quickly (though I can't be sure) or any other symptoms as a result.

What I have noticed - and i noticed this implictly a week or so ago, without being able to put my finger on it - is that my hair has suddenly got a lot thicker (on an individual strand basis) and darker. Before, the thinning had made it colourless and very thin, now, even the hairs that are falling out, seem like normal, unminiturised hairs. Also, I noticed on my hairline that things looked different - as though someone had rubbed topic over the area. This isn't to say that my hair overall 'feels' thicker - in fact, the shedding has probably meant my hairline HAS receded, but this stuff seemingly does something to improve the health of your hair.

Now, I just need to figure out 1) whether the shedding is trx2 related, and 2) how to stop it ...

----------


## Fixed by 35

My hair won't come out easily anymore. The kinked hairs are almost all gone. The hairs are not thinning at the root. I have the odd fine, dark hair on the temples. 

All great, except when I look in a mirror I look worse than I did before! My theory is that the overall improvement of areas where hair does still grow has meant a sharper contrast with where it does not. 

Ok, I've so far only taken two months supply of this stuff so it's too early to say. It could even be the placebo effect. However, I remain optimistic.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I'd be ****ing so happy if I just get some great results or some shit like I did with minox and just have great hair again or something.

Won't happen though. Just won't I guess.

"Honest results"... I doubt it

edit: results only, whatever uh I guess all I can say so far is nothing, no results

----------


## Jcm800

Nothing much going on my way really. 

I'm commited to six months now,just over two months in for me-I'm going by what they say now-I'll start possibly expecting some changes at three months but won't cry if I don't. After five months I'll be getting anxious..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

keepthehair how many months?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Only 2.5  

Will have to wait for you guys since I don't really have the money to "test" something out

----------


## ohlife

Ok, decided to stop taking trx2 for a while to see if the shedding eases up, just to test whether it actually is that which is causing it.

Also going to the derm to hopefully sort my scalp out which is getting worse and worse. If I wash my hair, it feels good for about 4-5 hours, but by about 6 hours after washing it turns in to a greasy mess, itchy as ****, and hair just seems to fall out. Also, now when rub my scalp with my hands, flakey bits of skin, scabs (as in small bits of dried blood...gross)and just normal dandruff falls out. I'm pretty sure I have serious scalp issues which are contributing to my hairloss, so hopefully I can sort them out and get back on trx2 in the hope it actually will work.

Also thinking about getting back on fin, god forbid.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Do you use nizoral? My scalp always itched and was greasy before I started using a keto shampoo.

Shit works great and also stimulates hair growth very well

----------


## ohlife

Yeah I have done in the past but I always find it dries out my scalp a lot which results in it becoming eventually more itchy.. might be worth trying only using nizoral though, maybe twice a week, and seeing what happens. Only problem is that, at least for a while, my scalp would be unbearably itchy and greasy.

----------


## kanyon

> I'd be ****ing so happy if I just get some great results or some shit like I did with minox and just have great hair again or something.
> 
> Won't happen though. Just won't I guess.
> 
> "Honest results"... I doubt it
> 
> edit: results only, whatever uh I guess all I can say so far is nothing, no results


 Why aren't you still on Minox?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Still on it. I just want even better results.

----------


## Jcm800

2.5 months. Shed loads more hair than usual last night whilst washing. 

Quite disheartening as ive never shed that much at one time.

Could be a Minox shed I've heard about tho??

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Ok, decided to stop taking trx2 for a while to see if the shedding eases up, just to test whether it actually is that which is causing it.
> 
> Also going to the derm to hopefully sort my scalp out which is getting worse and worse. If I wash my hair, it feels good for about 4-5 hours, but by about 6 hours after washing it turns in to a greasy mess, itchy as ****, and hair just seems to fall out. Also, now when rub my scalp with my hands, flakey bits of skin, scabs (as in small bits of dried blood...gross)and just normal dandruff falls out. I'm pretty sure I have serious scalp issues which are contributing to my hairloss, so hopefully I can sort them out and get back on trx2 in the hope it actually will work.
> 
> Also thinking about getting back on fin, god forbid.


 man, you almost have the same problem I have- greasy itchy scalp, excessive hair shedding, dandruff-like flakes, redness along the hairline... I use minox and unfortunately it causes those flakes to form and it also can be irritating especially whe the hair hasnt been washed. I too am thinking about seeing a doctor. I'm sick and tired of this shit but I'm not sure anything can be done

----------


## Jcm800

> man, you almost have the same problem I have- greasy itchy scalp, excessive hair shedding, dandruff-like flakes, redness along the hairline... I use minox and unfortunately it causes those flakes to form and it also can be irritating especially whe the hair hasnt been washed. I too am thinking about seeing a doctor. I'm sick and tired of this shit but I'm not sure anything can be done


 My hair is similar, if I don't wash it every other day it goes lank and greasy quickly, and itchy, flaky, but Keto shampoo keeps it in check, I'd be lost without it. I think it's more common than we realise?
having read these posts i know I have similar experiences if I don't wash my hair regularly with Keto 2&#37;

----------


## Yunaiba

Hello guys, I come from a Spanish Forum. 
I'ved been on TRX2 for 2 months, going to start the 3rd one.
I'm NW 2.5, 28 years old, and I only use Minox 5&#37; + TRX2.
I'ved been using Minox around 9 years now.
I post my results so we can get more points of view:

So far no visible results at all. Neither Shedding, neither small regrowth.
The only apparent change is that my hair looks thicker. Which I think is the minimun result expected from a vitamin complex.
Let's hope this starts kicking from 4th month onwards, but I'm also starting to feel a bit pessimistic about promessed results- nevertheless let's wait a bit more to make any conclusions.

greetings

----------


## Jcm800

> Hello guys, I come from a Spanish Forum. 
> I'ved been on TRX2 for 2 months, going to start the 3rd one.
> I'm NW 2.5, 28 years old, and I only use Minox 5% + TRX2.
> I'ved been using Minox around 9 years now.
> I post my results so we can get more points of view:
> 
> So far no visible results at all. Neither Shedding, neither small regrowth.
> The only apparent change is that my hair looks thicker. Which I think is the minimun result expected from a vitamin complex.
> Let's hope this starts kicking from 4th month onwards, but I'm also starting to feel a bit pessimistic about promessed results- nevertheless let's wait a bit more to make any conclusions.
> ...


 Hi, Welcome, I'm 2.5 months in myself, things seem to be getting worse for me, hoping for a turbo reversal!!, time will only tell if this occurs!

----------


## Hzi

Me: NW 3/4, not much hair left in the front, on Regaine:

After 3 month TRX2: 

- thick hair (as most users)
- NO visible regrowth (early "discovered" miniature hair at temples didn't visibly chance since then)
- Stop of hairloss unsure (could have went on with the same slow tempo as before)

Not very optimistic currently - but I have to give it another 3-month-try ...

----------


## crowningglory

I'm in for almost 3 month now

- shedding considerably decreased (validated by keeping track of hair I loose while washing my hair + on bed)
- hair appears pumped
- overall I look more attractive as my hair appears fuller (note: I didn’t change hair style)
I can’t yet say if regrowth actually appeared within the timeframe taken (I do the hair count though and will update). Honestly I do not expect wonders - after all it is a supplement product. However, considering the overall market and/or options available TRX2 pills (together with minoxidil) do have real science behind it and also the long-term safety/no meaningful sideeffects aspects are given (which is really important to me). Will it get even better OR will effects reverse again? Only time will tell....

----------

